# what should I do?



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

My Samsung 61" DLP rear projection tv is on its last leg. Finally!!!!
So before the end of the year ill be in the market for a new one. Question is I don't know which way to turn, the first TV that caught my eye was Samsung's 75" led, then vizio came out with there new M series line of TVs and I haven't seen it yet but I'm intrigued by there 80" model. But then I've been reading about the new OLED TVs though they are to expensive for my blood at $15000 for a 55", then there's the 4k TVs which I'm not sure what to think of these. So the question is which route would yall take and why? 
Thanks!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It will be a while before any programs or movies are in 4K, so to me a 4K TV now is not worth the extra dollars, at least until a reasonable way of delivery of programs to the home is available. A couple of reviews of 4K flat screens that I saw indicate that upscaling of HD to 4K is of little benefit.

Not sure about OLED. It was announced several years back but fizzled due to cost of the technology. I read that may change in 2014.

How about a projector and screen? Do you or can you have light control in the room? You can get a very nice projector and 100+" screen for under $3k that will make a 55" screen look oh so small


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

It's my living room this will be going in, my house has a open floor plan and there are windows everywhere. My room is 18x15 but I have a entertainment center in there that my father in law made and my wife won't let me get rid of it. So a projector is a no go, though I have contemplated it. The room itself won't work well with one.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Samsung is highly regarded, so I would keep it on your list.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

We just recently picked up a Samsung f8500 it's 64". Got it from Value Electronics with there quality control and calibration service. It's been great so far outside a few minor quirks,it's been a great set I would recommend highly. Just wish they made a larger one or I could use a projector.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

B- one said:


> We just recently picked up a Samsung f8500 it's 64". Got it from Value Electronics with there quality control and calibration service. It's been great so far outside a few minor quirks,it's been a great set I would recommend highly. Just wish they made a larger one or I could use a projector.


Samsung makes the 75" I don't remember the model #, which I looked at but at the time it came with a $8000 price tag!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

The F8500 is plasma,we have a Samsung led tv in our bedroom we don't really use and our old tv was a 73" Mitsubishi dlp. I was looking for more quality from the picture that's why we went plasma. We have a slider at the opposite side of our tv and the dlp washed out really bad,the new plasma can overpower the incoming light better plus the filter may help as well.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

B- one said:


> The F8500 is plasma,we have a Samsung led tv in our bedroom we don't really use and our old tv was a 73" Mitsubishi dlp. I was looking for more quality from the picture that's why we went plasma. We have a slider at the opposite side of our tv and the dlp washed out really bad,the new plasma can overpower the incoming light better plus the filter may help as well.


Gatcha! The OLED is supposed to be superior to plasma, but also has the inherent burn in problems also. Im with u if they made a larger plasma i'd go that route I find there picture quality to be superior to led especially the black levels. But like yourself I'm looking for something bigger my self. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I recently bought a 65" Vizio M series and have been very pleased with it. I can't imagine how the Samsung could be enough better to justify the price difrence.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

koyaan said:


> I recently bought a 65" Vizio M series and have been very pleased with it. I can't imagine how the Samsung could be enough better to justify the price difrence.


I'm yet to see one of the vizio M series TVs. But I have seen and had a chance to play with the 75" Samsung, but as u stated they are priced way out there compared to similar and larger units. How does your 65" perform? 3d, 2d, and other functions?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

pddufrene said:


> I'm yet to see one of the vizio M series TVs. But I have seen and had a chance to play with the 75" Samsung, but as u stated they are priced way out there compared to similar and larger units. How does your 65" perform? 3d, 2d, and other functions?


I've been very happy with the 2D performance and the 3D performance when viewing 3D source material. I've not been as impressed with 2D material converted to 3D, but I've only tried it while watching golf( which worked pretty well, and the StarTrek movie. 
The TVs are very attractive with a very thin bezel and picture that fills the entire display. 
I can't really comment on the audio performance of the TV speakers or analog sound as I feed the digital signal to my pre/pro. It has worked very nicely in both bit-stream and PCM modes.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

koyaan said:


> I've been very happy with the 2D performance and the 3D performance when viewing 3D source material. I've not been as impressed with 2D material converted to 3D, but I've only tried it while watching golf( which worked pretty well, and the StarTrek movie.
> The TVs are very attractive with a very thin bezel and picture that fills the entire display.
> I can't really comment on the audio performance of the TV speakers or analog sound as I feed the digital signal to my pre/pro. It has worked very nicely in both bit-stream and PCM modes.


Cool! That's good to know, I figured the 2d -3d would probably be a little sketchy but that can be expected. Thanks for the input, its reassuring hearing comments from a owner of these sets.


----------

